# Some new arrivals from the weekend.



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

More snakes coming in a few weeks too so plenty of photos to come.


----------



## violawench (Oct 16, 2009)

The cobra looks very nice mate as does the rest of them:2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

is the Naja one of Toms?


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

all beautiful (if a little scary)


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

SiUK said:


> is the Naja one of Toms?


It is indeed. He did well with beautiful babies there! 
The ammos are from graeme, thanks to both of you for some lovely snakes and also to neil for the cerastes cerastes, they are in outstanding condition.
A video will be ready to watch from 10am tomorrow of the newbies on my youtube channel.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

very nice indeed especially the cobra


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Lovely snakes loving the naja whats the scorpion species?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

those cobras are stunners toms done well with them, lucky sod just wish id had a bit more free cash (sulk) lol!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah if I had more free cash myself I would've taken more:whistling2:

The scorpion species is fat tail, androctonus australis. I have a real nice one of the lot where she's got a huge fat tail.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

paulrimmer69 said:


> those cobras are stunners toms done well with them, lucky sod just wish id had a bit more free cash (sulk) lol!


Your not the only one mate, I was trying my hardest to scrape together the spare cash


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

love the horned viper


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

bloodpythons said:


> love the horned viper


Agreed! :flrt: Saw one in a shop a few weeks ago for £95, beautiful little snake! :2thumb:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

That androctonus australis looks so cute.. just wanna give it a cuddle :lol2:


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

andy2086 said:


> Agreed! :flrt: Saw one in a shop a few weeks ago for £95, beautiful little snake! :2thumb:


 what shop was that creature feature by any chance as iv been after1 and he wont sell his


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I thought I'd seen the ammo's before - they were in my venomous room before I left for Africa!

Well done, nice snakes and scorpion! We found tuns of scorpions in South Africa.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool, did many of you guys go on the trip there?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Piraya1 said:


> Cool, did many of you guys go on the trip there?


 
Just me and Slippery!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Very good, what part of africa?
Have you guys taken any photo's?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I took around 1200 photos - I have posted them on midlandsreptiles.forumotions.com

We went to Cape Town and the Western Cape, South Africa.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

They look very well! :2thumb:


----------

